# Lamar Farr commits to Montana



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Lamar Farr commits to Montana.

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=23213

_Lamar Farr should be one of the top returning players in Region IX this winter.

A 6-3, 205 pound combo/shooting guard from Beloit, Wis., Farr averaged 13.3 points, 6.1 rebounds and 4.1 assists for Northwest College in Powell, Wyo., in 2002-2003._

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=758&sport=basketball&dbyear=03

_Ave 13.3 pts during 2002-03._


----------

